# Return to the Surf 8/2



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Went back again on a rainy day and got non stop action. Just used one fly until it got totally destroyed. It is the one in the fish pic just prior to annihilation. Gonna tie some more up. I used heavier weighted dumbbell eyes that got down past the trash fish on top so it cut down on the skip jacks and toothy needle fish that tear up the flies.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

What weight rod is that?

Cliff


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

8wt I made it on a 4pc TFO BVK Blank. The flies I am using are kinda of heavy and I am trying to get as much distance as I can with my sorry casting abilities.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice. Nice fish, rod and report. Looks like fun. What's the material in the fly? Looks synthetic, but even that only lasts so long.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you using a floating or sinking line? I need to get my saltwater rods out and make a trip.

Cliff


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

karstopo said:


> Nice. Nice fish, rod and report. Looks like fun. What's the material in the fly? Looks synthetic, but even that only lasts so long.


Nothing natural here (except the name LOL). Steve Farrar; Natural UV and Off White UV. Pearl crystal flash and Silver Holographic Flashabou on a #2 Gamakatsu SW hook.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Bayoutalker said:


> Are you using a floating or sinking line? I need to get my saltwater rods out and make a trip.
> 
> Cliff


In the surf or water up to 6' a floating line. The water is only 2' to 6', with a 9' leader it sinks enough. I actually use both but have had better results and less fatigue with floating lines. At the jetties, deep channels and offshore sinking lines.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Fishsurfer said:


> In the surf or water up to 6' a floating line. The water is only 2' to 6', with a 9' leader it sinks enough. I actually use both but have had better results and less fatigue with floating lines. At the jetties, deep channels and offshore sinking lines.


Thanks. I haven't done any saltwater fly fishing to speak of and want to make sure I have the right setup. I have 8-9 & 10 wts with floating lines and I need to get them on the water. I also have some weighted leaders I used for white bass in Missouri if I need to get a bit deeper. Now I need to find a good place to go to get started.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like that Steve Farrar blend. I have some sink tip lines, but I really just like fly fishing with floating line. An intermediate tip isn't too bad. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

VERY Good Work! Will not ask where you were, but will ask the distance you get on your casts with the wind blowing onshore as it has (does)? Are you walking out to cast or casting from the shore? Again, good work!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

MarkA70 said:


> VERY Good Work! Will not ask where you were, but will ask the distance you get on your casts with the wind blowing onshore as it has (does)? Are you walking out to cast or casting from the shore? Again, good work!


Yes I am walking out but you make a very good point. The surf can really beat you up it can be very discouraging to say the least. In the surf I have found that many times people will walk right through where the larger fish are feeding, thinking that the fish are "out there" past where the waves are breaking. I always start on the sand before I even enter the water and cast toward the first sandbar. The fish seem to feed in front of the sandbars in the deeper water ambushing the smaller fish coming off the shallow sandbar. This can be applied to conventional fishing also along with the colors that they are feeding on. For Example; If you see someone catching fish on green and white lures then green and white flies will work too. 
Because I know (at least I think I do) where the fish are I don't need to cast that far. My average cast is about 50' into the wind and when there is no wind or a light offshore wind I can average about 70' to 80' if I can control the slack line. I don't use a stripping basket so my line is always getting caught on something and there is a lot of blind casting and my arm can get pretty sore like it is now.


----------

